# Crossroads Crossfire growing fast



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is growing at a very fast rate. I must have excellent genetics here, is all I can say. Proud momma. Thought I'd share


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:drool: 
I'm not even a boer person... but he is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You are starving him to death!!!! Lol I sure should not look at pics of him because it makes me disappointed in how my buck is growing 
Seriously though her is a very handsome guy and you are doing great with him


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, what a serious hunk of buck!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

holy smokes!! he's huge!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW he is a Hoss! He looks great. Crossroads sure knows how to produce em!! I cant wait to see babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Yep, I am starving him, he is so skinny, I can't stand it, LOL. :laugh:

Crossfire, is in with 4 Does now, I can't wait to see the kids either, the wait is going to be torture and take forever. :hammer::hair::hugs:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He's nothing but bones walking! Bad Pam! :ROFL: Lol, just kidding, he's quite beefy  Great looking guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You all crack me up. :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Beefcake McGee!!! can't wait to see the babies! it'll be a LONG wait for sure!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I put one of those in my signature pics...  He looks terrific!!  You have done such a great job with him! 

CAN'T WAIT to see kids from him! Hoping for color and lots of does!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

He is amazing! What a beauty!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. 

Yes Victoria, I seen that right away, he does look good there. 

I should get a lot of color with him.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, he's huge and beautiful!  I know everyone else said that already, but I had to say it too. :lol:


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

What a STUD!!! He's gorgeous


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

What's a boy like that eat on a daily basis?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Color ☑
Meat ☑
Amazing Genetics ☑
Beautiful to look at ☑
An absolute STUD! ☑

He looks fabulous, Pam! I can't wait to see what he will throw.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yep, I am starving him, he is so skinny, I can't stand it, LOL. :laugh:
> 
> Crossfire, is in with 4 Does now, I can't wait to see the kids either, the wait is going to be torture and take forever. :hammer::hair::hugs:


I'm excited to see what you get took!!! I'll have to spy on your page in 5 months 
But I know what you mean. I'm on pins and needles. My one buck only bred 2 ff last year and then I have 2 new bucks.....its going to be chrismass here.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Wow. He's a beast. So handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

TrinityRanch said:


> Color ☑
> Meat ☑
> Amazing Genetics ☑
> Beautiful to look at ☑
> ...


Thanks Everyone. 

Well put TrinityRanch, I love it, it is true and yep, the wait, man. 
It is hurry up and wait.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------

